# 31 rd cap. mags ?



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what year did the over 30 round ban go into affect in Ohio ? how come stores can sell 40 rounders ? fff had some 42 rd pro mags for ars today . why cant I buy a 33 rd online ? just wondering who passed this law!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ban was signed into effect in Sept. 1994 by Clinton, and expired Sept. 2004. They have been perfectly legal since then. All the ban did was prove that banning weapons didn't do anything for crime rates, so it was never signed back into effect. The reason you can't find any online is simly because they're out of stock. With the libral push to outlaw them again, people are buying them while they can.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was told the 30+ mags are like fireworks

You can buy them, but not use them in ohio

But I'm no expert


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

GasFish26 said:


> I was told the 30+ mags are like fireworks
> 
> You can buy them, but not use them in ohio
> 
> ...


Someone told you wrong. I'm not sure where they even came up with that. Even when they were banned, they could still be bought and used if they had been made before than ban went into effect. This was not an Ohio law, it was a federal law.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

JOE W said:


> what year did the over 30 round ban go into affect in Ohio ? how come stores can sell 40 rounders ? fff had some 42 rd pro mags for ars today . why cant I buy a 33 rd online ? just wondering who passed this law!!!


 "It is not illegal to own or possess magazines with capacity greater than 30 rounds; so long as they are kept separate and apart from a firearm designed to accept it. The magazine only violates Ohio law once the magazine is inserted into the firearm, "adapting" the firearm to fire more than thirty-one cartridges without reloading."

Because of the law, online dealers will not ship anything larger than 30 to Ohio to protect themselves from any perceived violation.

Ohio considers any firearm, even one that can only fire semi-auto to be FULLY AUTO if it holds more than 31 rounds. No logic to it, but that is the law.

*"The controlling law on magazine capacity, Ohio Revised Code §2923.11(E), Weapons control definitions provides:*
"'Automatic firearm' means any firearm designed or specially adapted to fire a succession of cartridges with a single function of the trigger. 'Automatic firearm' also means any semi-automatic firearm designed or specially adapted to fire more than thirty-one cartridges without reloading, other than a firearm chambering only .22 caliber short, long, or long-rifle cartridges." Id."
*Analysis: Ohio's magazine capacity limit* http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/8637


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Someone told you wrong. I'm not sure where they even came up with that. Even when they were banned, they could still be bought and used if they had been made before than ban went into effect. This was not an Ohio law, it was a federal law.


I believe you are mistaken.
In Ohio it is currently illegal to USE a magazine capable of holding more than 30 rounds.
You can own it, but if you own a gun that uses the 30+ round magazine, it would be illegal to load it.

Ohio law states any gun capable of firing more than 31 rounds (30+1) is considered an automatic weapon and therefore is classified as destructive ordinance. The exception would be .22 rifle.

You can (by special permit) use a 30+ magazine in Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My mistake, you guys are of course correct. I was thinking "high capacity" instead of "30 round". Had my laws messed up.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Who writes these laws and how did they have enough brains to get elected?
GEEESH


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> My mistake, you guys are of course correct. I was thinking "high capacity" instead of "30 round". Had my laws messed up.


dont try to back peddle now, you said what you said. hahaha i couldnt resist


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> dont try to back peddle now, you said what you said. hahaha i couldnt resist


Yeah, I had that coming.  I need to stick to watching Married with Children that early in the morning.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

dmills4124 said:


> Who writes these laws and how did they have enough brains to get elected?
> GEEESH



Somewhere along the family tree, the guy that wrote the Ohio law must be related to this guy.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can own any magazine capacity. As soon as you put the 31st round in it, it is a class three device, for which you need a federal tax stamp and background check. I have bought 40 and 42 round magazines and just load them to 30 rounds. Cuts back on magazine malfunctions.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> I have bought 40 and 42 round magazines and just load them to 30 rounds. Cuts back on magazine malfunctions.


I hate to be the killjoy here, but Huntinbull I believe you are mistaken.
The only way to make a 40 or 42 round magazine legal is to put a plug in the bottom of the mag so it is not capable of holding more than 30 rounds. 

If a 40 round magazine is inserted into a firearm, regardless of whether is had 0, 4 or 40 rounds would be in violation of the law.


This is contained in ORC 2923. See definitions of dangerous ordinance. See possession of dangerous ordinance.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

FISNFOOL said:


> Somewhere along the family tree, the guy that wrote the Ohio law must be related to this guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg



did he really just say that he's worried Guam will "tip over and capsize"?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> The ban was signed into effect in Sept. 1994 by Clinton, and expired Sept. 2004. They have been perfectly legal since then. All the ban did was prove that banning weapons didn't do anything for crime rates, so it was never signed back into effect. The reason you can't find any online is simly because they're out of stock. With the libral push to outlaw them again, people are buying them while they can.


You are confusing Federal and Ohio Law. The original question was about Ohio Law. See the link in my earlier reply.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> You are confusing Federal and Ohio Law. The original question was about Ohio Law. See the link in my earlier reply.


Yeah, BigV caught that too. Too early in the morning I suppose. I need to pay more attention.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> did he really just say that he's worried Guam will "tip over and capsize"?



Yep, did you notice the military guy smirk slightly as he tried to answer the question without laughing at such a ridiculous idea?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for this thread guys. I must admit years ago I was prob more well versed than I am now. I did not realize that someone who possibly owned 40 rd mags for say a mini 14 or something similar could not use them legally in Ohio especially if they were loaded with less than 30 round.


----------

